# Negative cycle, 3day light bleed before OTD..



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone help me shed some light please? 

I had light/med bleed 12-14dpt and had positive hpts before the bleed then they got lighter and lighter until it was completely negative. I stopped the progesterone on Sept 22nd and did not bleed any further. I was expecting to bleed more as I know the bleed I had was very light and short (in terms of time) considering the embryo/s implanted briefly.

Anyway, sorry for waffling. Should I have bled further? Am I just waiting until my proper period turns up now?

Any ideas or advice would be great, thank you! 

S xxx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Sumand - so  sorry you find yourself here  

Each cycle I've had had been different. The last time I had a brief BFP I bleed heavily before the BFP and  very lightly for around a week after mc was confirmed -  not even enough for a panty liner.  Some cycles have been horrendous! It can take a few months to get back to normal 

If you are at all concerned you should call your clinic for reassurance - they're the best ones to give advice 

Hope things settle down soon 
Angelica 
xx


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you  

It's such a limbo state. Im usin opks in the hope i can see when im ov'ing normally again.

I tried the clinic and feel a bit let down as one nurse said to expect and heavy bleed a few days after stopping the crinone and the other said I may not bleed at all  

I guess its a waiting game ....again! 

S xx


----------

